# Baby Spec Caiman set up



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Just added then finishing touchs, need some more plants and a dock but enough to sort out the dwal now 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

skiddyundyzz said:


> image
> 
> Just added then finishing touchs, need some more plants and a dock but enough to sort out the dwal now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


is it in a dedicated reptile room - it looks like it is in a regular living area


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Its in a room. Not a living room. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

can you get a dwa for an animal being kept in a leisure area?


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeh. Dont think you can with hot snakes etc but another caiman keeper has his in his bedroom. My local council say has to be in a room that you can view inside without opening the door among other things, think all they are bothered about is getting their fee. Which is £314 not including vets fee 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmc087 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks very well mate and specs are great to keep best of luck

James


----------



## benharber (Jan 16, 2007)

hi there skiddz , names Ben im currently about to get all my bits together for building and purchasing my first dwa for keeping a caiman ... have you managed to get yours yet .

i was just wondering if you have the time what are the main things they are hot on when it comes to inspection of the setup and room etc.. as id like to be as prepared as i can be.

also are there any hidden fees that come up vet fees etc .. 
my licence would be 389.00 

and liability is for the 2, mill .. not the 1 mill, did you have much trouble getting them to issue the licence ? and inspection bits ?

any help would be great my email id: benharber158 @msn.com be great to hear from you i don't know of anyone who keeps dwa/hot in my neck of the woods . i love the set up im going for around the same idea just slightly bigger land space in mine . thanks in advance Ben harber.


----------

